# Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen



## Tate (18. Juni 2017)

Ist das Ansehen der Angler in der breiten Gesellschaft nicht zum Teil durch einige von uns selbst verschuldet? Das grob umrissene Bild des Anglers lässt sich in Deutschland doch auf wenige nicht sonderlich populäre Dinge wie, langweilig, schlampig und faul reduzieren. Dabei ist leider nur das langweilig der Unwissenheit der Aussenstehenden zu zuschreiben. Für die beiden anderen Attribute sorgen doch einige Kollegen für reichlich Beweise. Das etliche Angelplätze nach dem Verlassen aussehen wie zertifizierte Müllhalden ist schon sehr negativ für das Image der Angler. Wenn dann noch voller Grosskotz auf das Recht bestanden wird sämtliche landwirtschaftlichen Wege zu benutzen und diese gar mit dem parkenden Fahrzeug blockiert werden nur damit man aus dem Kofferraum heraus angeln kann, im konkreten Fall wären es keine 100m Fussweg von einer Parkmöglichkeit zum Angelplatz, so kann ich manchmal die schlechten Meinungen gegenüber uns verstehen. Da können wir noch so sehr Umweltschutz und Gewässerpflege betreiben, solche negativen Dinge werfen uns stets zurück und sind Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner die hier nicht explizit genannt werden müssen weil allseits bekannt. 
Keine Ahnung ob es hier Sinn macht aber ich musste mir den Frust über solche angelnden Ignoranten abtun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Das ist schlicht falsch,  mir dem Ansehen in der breiten Gesellschaft, wie die Studien von Arlinghaus beweisen, nach denen Angler mehrheitlich ein positives Ansehen haben. 

Dass es Arsclöch... gibt, deren Prozentsatz aber unter Anglern nicht höher oder niedriger als bei anderen Gruppen sein dürfte, die Müll draussen liegen lassen, ist so.

Und die Müllsäue - ob Angler oder nicht - gehören von den zuständigen Behörden einfach stärker verfolgt. 

ALLE!!

Vorteil Angler:
Im Gegensatz zu den Drückerkolonnen von NABU und Konsorten zum Spenden generieren, von denen man nie einen am Wasser Müll sammeln sieht, machen viele Vereine und Angler jedes Jahr Müllsammeln und Gewässerputzete - und das meiste ist da Gesammelte ist Wohlstands- und Partymüll...

Und eben NICHT von Anglern.............


----------



## Tate (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Thomas, wo kann man Einblick nehmen in diese Studie? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Hab die nur bei mir aufm Computer gerade parat, musst mal googlen ,wo die öffentlich ist:
Carsten Riepe & Robert Arlinghaus
Einstellungen der Bevölkerung in Deutschland zum Tierschutz in der Angelfischerei


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

ums kurz und klar zu sagen:
angler haben ein gutes standing in der bevölkerung, eher überwiegend ein bisschen nettneidisch angehaucht: sie würden ja auch gerne (aber...) und voll interessiert (kann man auch essen...) und wie toll, dass es das noch gibt.

die 27 allesmiesmacher fallen auch nur ein einziges ungut auf.

angler haben selbst in so einem ballungsgebiet wie BN/K/Ko einen guten ruf  PUNKT


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Interessant dazu:
*Angelsportler sind höchst verärgert*
https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...hbach-asv-sind-hoechst-veraergert_aid-2393982


----------



## Double2004 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Tate, du bringst die Sache mMn ziemlich gut auf den Punkt. Es ist leider so, dass die Negativbeispiele oftmals eher im Gedächtnis bleiben als die (mehrheitlich) positiven. 

Der bekannte Brite Allen Edwards hat die Sache einmal gut auf den Punkt gebracht und verdeutlicht, wie jeder Angler durch "Kleinigkeiten" zu einem besseren Image der Angler beitragen kann: http://www.angelstunde.de/der-angler-und-sein-image/ Grundvoraussetzung einer nachhaltigen Verbesserung ist natürlich auch die Courage, die schwarzen Schafe auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinzuweisen und sich von den Augenthalers dieser Welt klar zu distanzieren als Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Dir bleibt das Negative bei Anglern eher im Gedächtnis, das scheint (nicht nur hier im Thread) tatsächlich so.

Studien (s. o., Arlinghaus), sagen halt was klar anders aus..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



Tate schrieb:


> Thomas, wo kann man Einblick nehmen in diese Studie? Würde mich sehr interessieren.



http://www.igb-berlin.de/sites/defa.../download-files/IGB_Bericht_27_webversion.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Super, Kolja, DANKE!!!!!!!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dir bleibt das Negative bei Anglern eher im Gedächtnis, das scheint (nicht nur hier im Thread) tatsächlich so.
> 
> Studien (s. o., Arlinghaus), sagen halt was klar anders aus..



Die Studie muss erst mal durcharbeiten. Die ist ja ein Brett von fast 200 Seiten. Grundsätzlich ist es aber aus dem Marketing bekannt, dass nur jeder 7-9 etwas Positives über ein Produkt an andere weitergibt, aber jeder zweite etwas negatives. Eine maßgeblich Aufgabe der PR-Abteilungen ist es, dem entgegenzuwirken. - Man müsste halt eine haben.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Eine maßgeblich Aufgabe der PR-Abteilungen ist es, dem entgegenzuwirken.


Unsere "PR-Abteilungen" versagen dabei nur leider zum allergrößten Teil.

Angler selbst werden mit Naturschutzgedöns zugedröhnt, vermissen aber dass das Thema 'Angeln' nicht, vor allem nicht in allg. Medien nach vorn gebracht wird.

Desweiteren wird durch den -einmalig in Europa- erschwerten Zugang zum Angeln jede Verwurzelung in der Gesellschaft gekappt.

Wer dann noch meint, dass man Gegenwind aus der Politik am Besten durch vorauseilenden Gehorsam entgegen kommt,
und anderen Angelgegnern durch das Opfern einiger Kollegen ruhig hält,
hat wirklich alles falsch gemacht und aus den letzten 3 Jahrzehnten, in denen diese Strategie gefahren wurde und jämmerlich + vollständig versagt hat, überhaupt gar nichts gelernt.


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Tate, du bringst die Sache mMn ziemlich gut auf den Punkt. Es ist leider so, dass die Negativbeispiele oftmals eher im Gedächtnis bleiben als die (mehrheitlich) positiven.
> 
> Der bekannte Brite Allen Edwards hat die Sache einmal gut auf den Punkt gebracht und verdeutlicht, wie jeder Angler durch "Kleinigkeiten" zu einem besseren Image der Angler beitragen kann: http://www.angelstunde.de/der-angler-und-sein-image/ Grundvoraussetzung einer nachhaltigen Verbesserung ist natürlich auch die Courage, die schwarzen Schafe auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinzuweisen und sich von den Augenthalers dieser Welt klar zu distanzieren als Angler.



Wenn Tommy als "Obervorbild" gilt dann wird ja alles gut...endlich wieder Setzkescher Match's zurücksetzen und co. und  Emma nehmen wir auch gleich dazu,die hat nämlich die Wurzeln vom Papa.......

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Angler sollen aussterben, wird gefordert:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328825


----------



## Purist (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Angler selbst werden mit Naturschutzgedöns zugedröhnt, vermissen aber dass das Thema 'Angeln' nicht, vor allem nicht in allg. Medien nach vorn gebracht wird.



Ist das ein Problem, dass Angeln in den Mainstreammedien nicht öfter auftaucht? 
Fühlen wir uns oft einsam am Wasser? Gibt es zu wenige ausgetretene Stellen am Ufer? #c

Dass andere PR her muss, kann man wohl kaum in Frage stellen, trotzdem sollte man Anglerinteressen nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Für mein Empfinden wird immer von " Die Angler " gesprochen, was einfach falsch ist. Der Schaden durch absolutes Fehlverhalten und grobe Regelverstöße selbst wird auch nicht von Gruppen wie Feederangler, Stippern, Karpfenanglern oder Raubfischjüngern begannen sondern von einzelnen Idioten.

In der Außendarstellung wird alles in einen Topf geschmissen und daraus ein Bild geschürt das dem Hobby vieler meiner Kollegen in diesem Sinne nicht gerecht wird. 

Der Fisch wird meines Erachtens vom größten Teil sehr sorgsam behandelt, Montagen werden in fischfreundliche Versionen abgewandelt, Vereine bemühen sich auch aus eigenem Interesse Gewässer sauber zu halten. Wir biegen Schäden durch die Gesellschaft am Wasser im Allgemeinen gerade, wir fördern die Jugend. Wir lernen die Natur zu verstehen und geben das Wissen weiter.

Wenn ich natürlich wieder sehr polemisch auf " Die Angler " Hinweise habe ich eine volle Punktlandung.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Pauschalisierungen sind in unserer Gesellschaft nicht unüblich sondern die Regel.

Wir Angler sollten damit gelassener umgehen und uns den Schuh nicht ständig anziehen.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wenn aber durch das Fehlverhalten einzelner Reglementierungen für die Mehrheit kommen, wird uns der Schuh automatisch angezogen.
> VG



Wenn das Fehlverhalten "weniger" Einzelner zu Problemen für das Miteinander und die Umwelt wird, ist eine Reglementierung sicherlich angebracht.

Deswegen leidet aber nicht pauschal das Ansehen der Angler.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wenn aber durch das Fehlverhalten einzelner Reglementierungen für die Mehrheit kommen, wird uns der Schuh automatisch angezogen.
> 
> VG



Nix für ungut aber die Interpretation von Fehlverhalten,hat 'ne ziemlich breite Spanne..für einige Fraktionen beginnt Fehlverhalten nämlich bereits mit dem Angeln an sich.

Da hält man sich auch eher selten an Fakten..Hauptsache der Kreuzzug gegen Angler läuft.

DAS ist der Schuh,der uns PR technisch mehr zu schaffen macht, als die Handvoll schwarzer Schafe unter Anglern.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Man darf bestimmte Gruppen unserer Gegner auch nicht überbewerten. So behaupten Tofu-Freunde z.B. es gäbe in Deutschland 9% Vegetarier (Manche sprechen bereits von 10%). Nach einer Studie des Robert-Koch Instituts sind es hingegen nur 4% (http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/er...n-deutschland-leben-fleischlos-a-1128290.html) und die wenigsten davon sind Soja-Salafisten. Die Devise muss heißen: Den Anfängen wehren aber den Gegner auch nicht groß reden!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Richtig.. nur das man mittlerweile in D schneller zur Zielscheibe für Minderheitendiktate wird als man denkt..Peta ist auch 'ne Minderheit.
Schei$$en Staatsanwaltschaften aber mit Anzeigen zu.

Gegenwehr?Quasi 0

Durch schweigen kann man sich auch den Ruf versauen.


----------



## rippi (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Ich glaube, dass der DAFV das schon richten wird. Er sorgt für gutes Ansehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Richtig.. nur das man mittlerweile in D schneller zur Zielscheibe für Minderheitendiktate wird als man denkt..Peta ist auch 'ne Minderheit.
> Schei$$en Staatsanwaltschaften aber mit Anzeigen zu.
> 
> Gegenwehr?Quasi 0
> ...


Der juristische Erfolg von P€TA ist aber auch gleich Null. Ich bin nicht unbedingt der Meinung, dass man jede unsinnige Anzeige von P€TA an die große Glocke hängen sollte, weil dies P€TA letztlich in die Hände spielt. Es ist genau das, was P€TA will. Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich, dass man diesen 9 Personen-Verein nicht dort stellt, wo es an das Eingemachte geht. Das man nicht immer wieder darauf hinweist, dass jeder EURO an P€TA im Dickicht dieses Vereins versackt und der vom Spender angedachte Zweck gar nicht erreicht wird. Mir fehlt eine Kampagne die schlicht aufzeigt, dass dieser Verein kein Vertrauen verdient. Denn ein solcher Vertrauensverlust in der Öffentlichkeit würde sich unmittelbar auf die Spendenfreundlichkeit auswirken.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass der DAFV das schon richten wird. Er sorgt für gutes Ansehen.



Mach doch wenigstes ein Smiley an solche Aussagen!  Sonst denke ich noch, du meinst es ernst. |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der juristische Erfolg von P€TA ist aber auch gleich Null. Ich bin nicht unbedingt der Meinung, dass man jede unsinnige Anzeige von P€TA an die große Glocke hängen sollte, weil dies P€TA letztlich in die Hände spielt. Es ist genau das, was P€TA will. Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich, dass man diesen 9 Personen-Verein nicht dort stellt, wo es an das Eingemachte geht. Das man nicht immer wieder darauf hinweist, dass jeder EURO an P€TA im Dickicht dieses Vereins versackt und der vom Spender angedachte Zweck gar nicht erreicht wird. Mir fehlt eine Kampagne die schlicht aufzeigt, dass dieser Verein kein Vertrauen verdient. Denn ein solcher Vertrauensverlust in der Öffentlichkeit würde sich unmittelbar auf die Spendenfreundlichkeit auswirken.



Es würde schon reichen diesem Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen.
Deren Aktion sind nicht Gemeinnützig.
Die Einführung von Tierrechte, Gleichstellung mit dem Menschen etc. kann nicht im Interesse der Bürger dieses Landes sein. Nicht im Interesse des Staates.
Dies ist  Verfassungsfeindlich.


----------



## magi (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass der DAFV das schon richten wird. Er sorgt für gutes Ansehen.



Vielleicht sorgen wir zwischenzeitlich besser mal selbst für positive Presse. Wie sagt man so schön: der beste Indikator für zukünftiges Verhalten ist vergangenes Verhalten! Da erwartet man besser nichts von den Verbänden und der Politik! Darüber hinaus ist keiner gezungen die aktuellen Gesetzte und Regelungen -und auch deren AUSLEGUNG hier in DE in Kauf zu nehmen. Im Ausland gibt es auch schöne Gewässer und Fischpopulationen...

Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich schon von Passanten auf eindeutig zuortenbaren Anglermüll aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Warum eigentlich??? Warum muss ich ne Bravo-Lovestory mit gefangenem Fisch initiieren und mich später beschweren, warum es nun ne Anzeige gibt? Nur weil ich den Fisch zurück gesetzt habe?? So eine sch... Ungerechtigkeit, das war doch nur ein Beifang!!! Bin nämlich auf Forellen aus mit meinen Pop up's an der 3 lbs Rute...


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich schon von Passanten auf eindeutig zuortenbaren Anglermüll aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Warum eigentlich??? Warum muss ich ne Bravo-Lovestory mit gefangenem Fisch initiieren und mich später beschweren, warum es nun ne Anzeige gibt? Nur weil ich den Fisch zurück gesetzt habe?? So eine sch... Ungerechtigkeit, das war doch nur ein Beifang!!! Bin nämlich auf Forellen aus mit meinen Pop up's an der 3 lbs Rute...



Das ist es doch! Gerade an offenen Strecken wo jeder Jahresscheine erwerben kann sieht es oft aus wie Kassel nach dem Krieg. In Spiekershausen an der Fulda haben vor 2 Jahren ein paar  Gestalten  Sonntag morgens mit der Motorsense usw Stellen frei gemacht - mitten im Wohngebiet und grundsätzlich wird alles überall liegen gelassen. Das die Anwohner auf Angler nicht gut zu sprechen sind ist dann wohl klar, vor allem wenn deren Hunde mit Drillingen und Kilometern an Schnur geschmückt aus dem Wasser kommen. Das hat seinerzeit sehr lange gedauert bis die Leute dort mir übern Weg getraut haben: -/


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Jaja und die Glasscherbe einer zerbrochenen Bierflasche vom Partyvolk am Gewässer wird dabei als normal empfunden.
Ach nee sorry, war auch der Angler.

Mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Nicht jeder Dreck in der Natur kommt vom Angler.
Verletzungsmöglichkeiten gibt es viele.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Interessant dazu:
*Angelsportler sind höchst verärgert*
https://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de...hbach-asv-sind-hoechst-veraergert_aid-2393982


----------



## magi (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Wer suchet, der findet. Und wer eh was finden will, um anderen an die Karre zu pissen tut sich meist nicht nicht schwer auch etwas zu finden, was eindeutig auf uns Angler zurückfällt...Aber wo wir gerade bei positiver Presse sind Thomas, wenn ich "Angelsportler" lese, muss ich immer lachen


----------



## feko (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch,  mir dem Ansehen in der breiten Gesellschaft, wie die Studien von Arlinghaus beweisen, nach denen Angler mehrheitlich ein positives Ansehen haben.
> 
> Dass es Arsclöch... gibt, deren Prozentsatz aber unter Anglern nicht höher oder niedriger als bei anderen Gruppen sein dürfte, die Müll draussen liegen lassen, ist so.
> 
> ...




Ich nehm mir beim angeln oder danach gerne die zeit und sammeln Müll. sowas wird sehr gern gesehen von der Bevölkerung.


----------



## smithie (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der juristische Erfolg von P€TA ist aber auch gleich Null. Ich bin nicht unbedingt der Meinung, dass man jede unsinnige Anzeige von P€TA an die große Glocke hängen sollte, weil dies P€TA letztlich in die Hände spielt. Es ist genau das, was P€TA will. Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich, dass man diesen 9 Personen-Verein nicht dort stellt, wo es an das Eingemachte geht. Das man nicht immer wieder darauf hinweist, dass jeder EURO an P€TA im Dickicht dieses Vereins versackt und der vom Spender angedachte Zweck gar nicht erreicht wird. Mir fehlt eine Kampagne die schlicht aufzeigt, dass dieser Verein kein Vertrauen verdient. Denn ein solcher Vertrauensverlust in der Öffentlichkeit würde sich unmittelbar auf die Spendenfreundlichkeit auswirken.


Man könnte z.B. damit anfangen, zentral die ganzen juristischen Misserfolge alias als unbegründet abgewiesenen Anzeigen von P€TA zu sammeln und damit zur Staatsanwaltschaft zu gehen, um dort auf einen neuen, anderen generellen Umgang mit solchen Anzeigen hinwirken.

Das könnte wirklich gut ein Verband machen?!

Dass dies langsam, wie Du, Kolja, schreibst, von selbst passiert, weil die entsprechenden Stellen genervt sind, reicht m.E. nicht...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



smithie schrieb:


> Man könnte z.B. damit anfangen, zentral die ganzen juristischen Misserfolge alias als unbegründet abgewiesenen Anzeigen von P€TA zu sammeln ...
> Das könnte wirklich gut ein Verband machen?!
> ...


Da gab es doch tatsächlich vor einiger Zeit die "Bitte" des DAFV an die LVs, Peta-Anzeigen & -Aktionen zu melden.
Aber ohne Hinweis, was man damit will.
Und da die LVs etwas anderes zu tun haben, als Mails nach Berlin zu schicken, die -wie man weiß- maximal in irgendeinem Ordner verschimmeln, hat sich auch kaum einer an diesen Unsinn gehalten.

Man müsste da nix sammeln, alle größeren Staatsanwaltschaften haben Abteilungen zu Natur- & Tierschutzvergehen und diese werden tatsächlich hauptsächlich von Peta ausgelastet.
Da kann ein Verband Anfragen stellen, auch gleich zu dem weiteren Werdegang.
Sorry, "*könnte*".

Ein guter Verband *würde* sich mit anderen Betroffenen verbünden (Landwirte, Jäger, Pferdesportler, Tierhalter aller Art,...) und gemeinsame Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu dem Problem zu organisieren.

Dazu *hätte* jeder Kontakte zur Politik, die man gemeinsam spielen lassen *könnte* um Druck in Richtung der Tofutaliban zu generieren.

Ausserdem *würde* man versuchen, mit dem Material, dass man selbst recherchiert *hätte*, die Finanzbehörden auf das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit...

Bißchen viel _hätte, könnte, würde_.
Wir reden vom DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänden.
Wir reden von Naturschutzfetischisten, nicht von Interessenvertretern.
Wir reden von Organisationen, die nicht mal wissen, was Lobbyismus & PR bedeutet, ganz zu schweigen davon so etwas umzusetzen.
Da geht nix und da kommt nix, vergiss es.


----------



## smithie (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da kann ein Verband Anfragen stellen, auch gleich zu dem weiteren Werdegang.



Wer kann eine solche Anfrage stellen (und bekommt auch eine Antwort dazu)?
Ich nehme an, mir würde die Staatsanwaltschaft keine Auskunft geben...


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Die Presse bekommt solche Infos z.B.
Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass Verbände auch solche Anfragen stellen können.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Das Thema "Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen" ist grundsätzlich ein sehr spannendes und vielseitiges Thema. Aber da von den Müllverschmutzern nur zu reden, ist viel zu grob angeschnitten.

Viel Schlimmer ist die ständig negative Stimmung der Leute und das gleichzeitig einsetzende Kopfeinziehen. Man muss sich doch nur einmal umschauen. Sobald jemand seinen Fang präsentiert und dieser nicht vorher durch eine aufwändige PR Kampagne ala "PETA Sicher" gelaufen ist, wird man als Fänger aufs übelste drangsaliert. Aber nicht von PETA Zwegat, sondern aus den eigenen Reihen. Das Schlachtbilder heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind, wissen die meisten. Aber eben nicht alle. Da würde es doch viel mehr helfen, wenn man diese Person ganz neutral aufklärt, ohne diesen direkt ans Bein zu pissen. Aber genau das ist der Fall: Egal was man macht - ob Kochtopf oder C&R Angeln - man hat etwas falsch gemacht.

Anglerlatein und das präsentieren der Fische gehört einfach zum angeln dazu. Ist einfach so - machen wir uns nichts vor. Ist auch nichts verwerfliches. Aber warum machen wir Angler es uns so schwer? Anstatt all unsere Energie darin zu verschwenden, uns gegenseitig an den Karren zu scheixxen, sollten wir uns lieber gegenseitig Deckung geben - wenn PETA Pfeifen und c.o. wieder einen von uns angehen. (Das krasseste ist ja: Es sind oft die eigenen Angler, die PETA dazu anstiften, einen releasten Wels anzuzeigen. Wie krank ist das bitte? Ein Bekannter war auch angezeigt worden (natürlich wurde das Verfahren eingestellt) von der PETA. Durch einen Tipp aus der Anglerszene.)

Denn genau das ist unser schlimmstes "Selbstverschulden".

Die Müll-Thematik und c.o. kann man zum Teil lösen. Wenn es zu oft vorkommt, dann sollte man mehr Kontrollen machen. Ich war letztens als Gastangler Nachtangeln an einem Gewässer. Wir wurden "freundlich" kontrolliert, unsere Namen aufgeschrieben und auch der Zustand des Angelplatzes. Würde der am nächsten Tag schlimm hinterlassen aussehen - dann würden wir zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Ganz einfaches Thema. Sogar einen Eimer als Toilette war "Pflicht". Alles richtig gemacht, das Gewässer war weitläufig sauber.


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wir sollten weniger auf uns Angler mit dem Finger zeigen und mehr zusammen halten.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das Thema "Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen" ist grundsätzlich ein sehr spannendes und vielseitiges Thema. Aber da von den Müllverschmutzern nur zu reden, ist viel zu grob angeschnitten.
> 
> Viel Schlimmer ist die ständig negative Stimmung der Leute und das gleichzeitig einsetzende Kopfeinziehen. Man muss sich doch nur einmal umschauen. Sobald jemand seinen Fang präsentiert und dieser nicht vorher durch eine aufwändige PR Kampagne ala "PETA Sicher" gelaufen ist, wird man als Fänger aufs übelste drangsaliert. Aber nicht von PETA Zwegat, sondern aus den eigenen Reihen. Das Schlachtbilder heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind, wissen die meisten. Aber eben nicht alle. Da würde es doch viel mehr helfen, wenn man diese Person ganz neutral aufklärt, ohne diesen direkt ans Bein zu pissen. Aber genau das ist der Fall: Egal was man macht - ob Kochtopf oder C&R Angeln - man hat etwas falsch gemacht.
> 
> ...



So wahr!#6


----------



## Reg A. (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*

Guter Beitrag, Dennis, danke dafür!

Ich seh da nur ein Problem bei deinem Abschlusssatz:





Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wir sollten weniger auf uns Angler mit dem Finger zeigen und mehr zusammen halten.




Denn das ist eine Problematik - und beileibe nicht nur bei uns Anglern, sondern quasi in jeder wie auch immer gearteten und sich zusammensetzenden Gemeinschaft -, der man sich von zwei Extrempositionen annähern kann (vereinfacht ausgedrückt):

1.) "Wir sind wir (könnte evtl. v.a. die Bayern ansprechen ), und wir stehen zusammen gegen den Rest der Welt, komme was wolle!"

und

2.) "Wir müssen erst mal vor der eigenen Tür kehren" oder, drastischer ausgedrückt, "die schwarzen Schafe in den eigenen Reihen bekämpfen, damit wir uns dann - sozusagen mit Persil-weißer Weste - dem Kampf mit dem Feind "da draußen" widmen können, ohne (mehr als ohnehin schon vorhandene) Angriffsfläche(n) zu bieten!"

Dass beide Sichtweisen existieren und u.a. auch hier im Forum aufeinandertreffen, muss ich wohl nicht extra betonen. Dass beide Sichtweisen *situationsbedingt *auch ihre Berechtigung haben, wohl auch nicht. Und erst recht nicht, dass Extremata selten zum gewünschten Ziel führen...

Die Frage ist eben: wie weit kann, darf, soll und/oder muss Solidarität gehen? 
Und auf diese Frage kriegen wir hier von zehn Anglern vermutlich elf unterschiedliche Meinungen als Antwort.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Unser selbstverschuldetes Ansehen*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Guter Beitrag, Dennis, danke dafür!
> 
> Ich seh da nur ein Problem bei deinem Abschlusssatz:
> 
> ...



Das stimmt in vielen Bereichen des Lebens so. Es stimmt nicht, wenn damit eine Salamitaktik gefördert wird, deren Ziel die komplette abschaffung der Angelfischerei ist.

Grundsätzlich und unabdingbar ist es, gemeinsam ohne Ansehen der Person und Wertung der verschiedenen Handlungsweisen, gegen den Unsinn anzukämpfen, dass Angeln nur zum Zweck der Verwertung gerechtfertigt ist.
Das ist der absolute Knackpunkt, denn daraus leiten sich fast alle internen Streitigkeiten ab. Man kann nicht gemeinsam gegen diesen Unsinn vorgehen, gleichzeitig aber z.B. C&R verteufeln. Das ist ein absoluter Widerspruch in sich.

In unserer Angelgesellschaft, wo viele glauben die moralische Wahrheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, jedoch ein frommer Wunsch.


----------

